# 5/8" hosing meets 1" hosing



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

I feel ashamed even posting this in the DIY forum since I'm only "handy with a cheque."

Nevertheless, here's my situation:
- I have a Fluval FX5, a Fluval 405, a Hydor external heater and a UV sterilizer.
- The FX5 has 1" hosing while the others use 5/8" hosing.
- The FX5 pushes too much water for the UV but I'm thinking of splitting the FX5 output so I can run its TWO outputs through both the heater and the sterilizer. or I could split the FX5 and leave one output clean while attaching something to the output of the 405...

Here's where I show how useless I am:
Can I just buy some 1" and 5/8" hosing (I'd like to go with something transparent instead of the ribbed Fluval hosing) from a hardware store and a few connectors to do this?

If anyone is willing to take the time to explain the best approach (assuming I know nothing) I would be very grateful.

Thanks,

kevin


----------



## Rialb30 (Feb 25, 2010)

I did something very similar. I also have a FX5 and converted the output to regular 1 inch tubing. Then I inserted a wye fitting and then reduced one side of the wye to 5/8 so I could run it though a hydor external heater. The other side of the wye remained at 1 inch and flows uninterrupted to the tank. I also used barbed flow valves on both output lines so I could balance or adjust the flow if needed. I used black tubing to try to reduce algae growth in the tubing, not sure if that was a big deal or not. I have had this set up this way for about 6 months now and if has been working perfectly, so I think your plan sounds like it would work. The only problem that I can foresee is that since the FX5 is such a high flow canister it might be hard to reduce the flow enough for the UV to work properly and still get enough flow through your heater. You might need to add an additional wye and valve to further adjust the flow to the UV. Maybe someone else will have a better suggestionÃ¢â‚¬Â¦


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

This is what I was hoping to hear.

I can run the UV after the 405 since it has a lower flow rate. If that is too great I suppose I could split the 405's output as well?

Having four outputs would really let me customize the water flow in the tank. (6' 125 gallon)

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Sure you can. Welcome to a wonderful time sink. I have spent hours in the local Lowes looking for and finding solutions to my plumbing needs. The thing to watch out for is the 99% chance that you will get home to find you are missing the ONE piece to build the ultimate whatever it is you are building. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

...and back to the store you go...

I'd recommend installing ball valves after each wye so you can be sure each option has the required flow rates. Otherwise have fun, and don't forget the hose clamps and teflon tape!


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

More good advice - I appreciate it, because if anyone can screw this up, it's me.

kevin


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Rialb30 said:


> I also have a FX5 and converted the output to regular 1 inch tubing. Then I inserted a wye fitting and then reduced one side of the wye to 5/8 so I could run it though a hydor external heater. The other side of the wye remained at 1 inch and flows uninterrupted to the tank.


Well, zero for one on the first visit to the hardware store.

The first lesson I learned is that there is a measurement for interior diameter and outside diameter (I told you I knew nothing about plumbing). Luckily I brought along some parts so that I could confirm that:

My Hydor 300W heater takes a tube with a 5/8" ID and 3/4" OD (I think)
I didn't bring my UV unit along but it's likely the same.
So I bought some 5/8 ID and 3/4 OD clear tubing.
Here's hoping the AquaStop Valve on my 405 will fit this tubing as well - I'm going to try to hook the UV to it.

The AquaStop Valves on my FX5 seem to be 1" ID - I will have to confirm what OD will work for the intake and output assemblies.
I was not able to find ANY flow reducers or wyes that convert from 1" to 5/8". My next stop is a plumber who is a friend of a friend.
I'm thinking I will run the heater from one of the splits off the FX5 and buy and additional normal heater since I worry that 300W may not be enough to heat 125 gallons in a room that is often as low as 19 or 20 degrees Celsius.

kevin


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

For hose barbs I found an irragation and tubing supply warehouse from the yellow pages in my area. Getting 5/8" barbs in various sizes is not common by me. This place has everything I needed from 1" - 3/4" - 5/8" tees, reducers, bushings and whatever else I threw at them.

Mebbe you will have the same luck.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. Now to find a place that's open for business in a Toronto winter...

kevin


----------



## Rialb30 (Feb 25, 2010)

You are correct, the Hydor 300 watt heater uses 5/8 ID tubing and the FX5 uses 1Ã¢â‚¬Â


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

These guys usually can bail me out whenever I need a hard to find item:

http://www.mcmaster.com/#barbed-tube-fittings/=ad6i5a

I am lucky that we have Holbrook plastic pipe supply local to us. Try searching for a plastic pipe supply in your area, you would be suprised at what they can put together with just a few fittings.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the links - they at least help me wrap my brain around the different possibilities and help me out with the "lingo."

I've found a few plumbing supply stores in the area that should have more variety than Home Depot.

kevin


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Okay. I struck out locally - reducers/connectors converting from 1" to 5/8" basically don't exist.

Marinedepot appears to not like 5/8" either, except when it comes to ball valves.

So here is what I'm planning on ordering from McMaster Carr:

* (10 pack) Durable Nylon Single-Barbed Tube Fitting Reducing Coupling for 1" X 5/8" Tube ID
http://www.mcmaster.com/?orderview=new#orders/=alu85i
* (3) Compact Low-Pressure PVC Ball Valve 5/8" Barbed
http://www.mcmaster.com/?orderview=new# ... 21/=alua8q
* (10 pack) White Polyethylene Sngl-Barb Tube Fitting Tee for 1" Tube ID
http://www.mcmaster.com/?orderview=new#orders/=altoiy
* (10 pack) White Polyethylene Sngl-Barb Tube Fitting Tee for 5/8" Tube ID
http://www.mcmaster.com/?orderview=new#orders/=aluao2

If anyone is willing to take the time to check these links I would be very grateful!

I'm planning on splitting the outputs of both the 1" FX5 and the 5/8" 405. For all connections I will use clamps.

From the 1" FX5 I will use the 1" tee to create two outputs. (there were no 1" wyes on the site that I could find) *Is a Tee okay for this?*
The two 1" outputs will then be reduced to 5/8" by the Reducing Couplings.
One will feed the Hydor External Heater.
One will be an unobstructed output - I suppose I could keep this unobstructed output at 1" but since I've split the original 1" I figured having the new outputs at the same size made sense? Besides, I couldn't find any 1" ball valves.

From the 5/8" 405 I will use the 5/8" Tee to create two outputs. Again, since I couldn't find 5/8" Wyes, will Tees do the job?
So the output will be split from one 5/8" to two 5/8". One of the outputs will feed the UV Sterilizer.
One will feed another Hydor External Heater (I've decided to add another since I have 125 gallons to heat).

Does this look and sound like a good plan?

Thanks in advance,

kevin


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

that's a nightmare! been there, done that. Found out, neighbor does lawn irragation, our kids hit it off, too!! Nothing but sweet dreams!!


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

My goodness that was difficult!

Finding an online seller that had all the 1" & 5/8" parts I needed wasn't possible.

The McMaster Carr link was a good one but they don't deal with individuals in Canada.

I eventually started talking to anyone who looked like a plumber. After striking out at a few plumbing suppliers, I eventually found and industrial plastics place that had EVERYTHING I needed.

Of course, none of these trade places are open on the weekends, so I needed to use a vacation day to do this.

So if anyone in the Toronto area ever needs PVC parts, J.J. Downs Industrial Plastics is the first and last place you need to go.

kevin


----------



## lelandgray (Jan 19, 2011)

For what it's worth.. I just finished plumbing my Fluval 305 with a combination of 1" PVC and 5/8" clear re-inforced plastic hose.

The hose I bought was 5/8", but they don't make 5/8" barbed adapters with a PVC slip fitting on the other end. So, I bought a fitting that is 3/4" barbed on one side and 1" slip fitting on the other side. I soaked the end my 5/8" hose in hot water, and was able to slide it over the 3/4" barb fitting with a little bit of elbow grease..

SO, long story short.. if you can't find any 5/8" -> 1" fittings, try a 3/4" -> 1" fitting.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice work. In the end I was able to find 5/8 barbed fittings from this place.

But much like yourself, I will be using some hose with an ID that doesn't match its same dimension in tubing measurement even though they seem to fit - that's where the clamps will come in handy!

kevin


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

http://pvcfittings.com/

Not sure if your place offers the same, but, some cool manifolds for when that MTS hits you like a ton of lead. Hey, we're on another forum!!


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

That's a lot of stuff. But I'm in PVC heaven with this place. I just mumble about what I sort of need and the guy brings the parts out for me.

Just like the old days when there was no internet.

kevin


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, enjoying the thread so far ridley :thumb: 
opcorn:


----------

